# Show us your rare herps!



## BredliFreak (Oct 7, 2015)

Show off your uncommonly kept or rare herps, or rare/interesting things you have found. Pics are wanted, but if you can give me evidence of rare stuff you have seen without pics then that is OK too.

One of mine (well, my brother found it):

Masked rock skink (L_iopholis margaretae margaretae_) found at the Garden of Eden in Watarrka (kings canyon). No pics, as it was super flighty and fled about 5 secs after we saw it.

Also stay tuned for some cool threads coming up soon! One you may be able to tell already (some members know) and anotheris a secret 0_O

Bredli


----------



## Trewin (Oct 7, 2015)

Just about as rare as they come....


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 7, 2015)

Funny you say that but on my (spoiler alert) I didn't see any of those, yet I manage to find rarer things.

Bredli


----------



## Trewin (Oct 7, 2015)

I call it the "albino viper python taipan adder" not many around


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 7, 2015)

victorian Aprasia aurita



Eared Worm Lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Josch (Oct 8, 2015)

_Lacerta trilineata major_

P1110594.JPG (226.5 KB)

Croatia, Island Krk


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

[MENTION=41832]Josch[/MENTION] that is an awesome-looking lizard! It's cool to see things we don't get in Aus, particularly Lacertids. Nice find!
[MENTION=21573]richoman_3[/MENTION] That's a great find! I like the _Aprasia_s, they are cool because they are generally rarer and less well-known than other species such as Delmas. Super jelly of you!
[MENTION=41323]Trewin[/MENTION] I believe it is actually an T÷ albino intergrade of a ramphotyphlops longissimus and a Bynoe's gecko on steroids. It is clearly identified by the Naguriademolosiatympanoafhewnaifgabian scale, which is located in the brain which is clearly visible. Lol *sigh* I went too far didn't I?

Bredli


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 8, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14916425149/in/album-72157654596994314/
delma impar, striped legless lizard


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

[MENTION=36635]NickGeee[/MENTION] Stunning! I live in their range, but have never managed to see any. Keep these shots coming guys!

Bredli


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 8, 2015)

Couple of pics of some not so common herps.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool herps [MENTION=1331]TrueBlue[/MENTION] ! I like the white lipped python and the BHP, what is the one in the second picture? 

Bredli


----------



## Trewin (Oct 8, 2015)

Haha yea [MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION], what u said


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 8, 2015)

The second pic is of a pure coastal carpet. A hypo-melanistic coastal.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, [MENTION=1331]TrueBlue[/MENTION] that Hypo Coastal is insane! Who needs crossbreeds/jags when a pure animal can look like that? 

Adam


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks, yes they are stunning coastals. That pic is from a couple of seasons ago. Produced some absolute crackers this last season, will have to take some up dated pics of a few.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 8, 2015)

Love the white lip Rob, one of the few species still on my want list. Been wanting one for a long time but knew it'd never happen - to my excitement I only found out a few weeks ago there actually is a small but legal population of them being bred here.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes Vixen there are a hand full here. They should be available in the hobby in the next few years.


----------



## cement (Oct 8, 2015)

Black mountain skink


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

[MENTION=1331]TrueBlue[/MENTION] I didn't even know those existed! Wow, it looked like a patternless childreni to me at first but it is even better!
[MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION] Cool find, it looks really nice with the water droplets on it's back!

Bredli


----------



## daztopendpythons (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure of this qualifies but its way less common then a bearded haha 
Ctenophorus fionni

- - - Updated - - -



richoman_3 said:


> Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Stop showing off Nick, we already know you find way cooler stuff haha


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 9, 2015)

I've posted some of these before, but I don't think the thread is still available.

I wouldn't necessarily say that they are rare, just really restricted. Also, I don't own any of these herps. There just cool ones I've come across in my travels.




Lake Disappointment Dragon (Ctenophorus nguyarna) by Mike, on Flickr




Lake Disappointment Ground Gecko (Diplodactylus fulleri ) by Mike, on Flickr


Actually, this one is endangered...



Western Spiny-tailed Skink (Egernia stokesii badia) by Mike, on Flickr




Western Spiny-tailed Skink (Egernia stokesii bardia) by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 9, 2015)

Omg LDD! Love them!!!!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Kurtise,
This would be showing off.
This is the rarest thing i've photographed!



Pygmy Blue-tongued Skink (Tiliqua adelaidensis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 9, 2015)

*sorry to bust drawling*


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe not rare, but found at a funny time of year



Dendys Toadlet by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Delma impar



Striped legless lizard (delma impar) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Gravid Swampie



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 11, 2015)

Cool finds guys! You keep on amazing me with your finds. The _nguyarna_ is definitely on the list of wanted to find, and the pygmy bluey was stunning! The swamp skinks are super cute and the peninsular looks pretty cool as well. Keep showing them guys!

Bredli


----------



## baker (Oct 11, 2015)

Probably not overly rare but not something that is seen often.





Dubois' sea snake (_Aipysurus duboisii_). 
Anyone feel like telling me the trick to just put photos in here directly from flickr? It just never works for me.

Cheers Cameron.


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 11, 2015)

baker said:


> Probably not overly rare but not something that is seen often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use bbcode, choose how large you want the photo and copy the link


----------



## baker (Oct 11, 2015)

NickGeee said:


> use bbcode, choose how large you want the photo and copy the link


Thank you for that. 

While it's a fairly common species, you don't often see babies around


Hatchling yellow spotted monitor, Varanus panoptes by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

Cheers Cameron


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 12, 2015)

Love the panoptes! It has beautiful patterning on it's back. It is truly amazing you found a sea snake on land, what are the odds? Keep them coming guys!

Bredli


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 12, 2015)

baker said:


> Probably not overly rare but not something that is seen often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've yet to find any of the sea snakes or mangroves. That's a great looking snake.


----------



## cement (Oct 12, 2015)

A lot of sea snakes wash up after big storms, they get hammered and dumped up on the sand. The Pelarmis is a common one along the east coast.


----------



## baker (Oct 12, 2015)

Just extremely lucky to come across this one. This was actually the second one I had found in a month.
First one I found was an olive sea snake 


Olive sea snake, Aipysurus laevis by Cameron Baker, on Flickr
Unfortunately for these guys as cement said, they are pretty battered if they wash up. This olive sea snake in particular seemed like it had been sick for a fair while and had lost a lot of body condition. 

On a lighter note here is a rarer sub-species of a fairly common turtle.


Fraser island turtle (Emydura macquarii nigra) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

Cheers Cameron


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Martin's Toadlet



Martin's Toadlet (Uperoleia martini) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Beauty!


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 9, 2016)

Death adder






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

